# I just handed my resumes to some LFS



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I just handed copies of my resume to Big Al's Mississauga and Brampton, Aquatic Kingdom, and Dragon Aquarium. Big Al's Mississauga isn't hiring for fishroom (although their site says that they are). Hopefully I can get an interview at either Big Al's Brampton or Aquatic Kingdom. For some reason I caught the guy's interest when I told him that I breed Bettas.

Wish me luck. xD


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Good luck!!! 

I've worked for bigals online, Pj's and Superpet myself... Lots of different experiences, all were pretty good. (except for Bigals online some days.. lol)


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Interesting; how did you manage to get a job with Big Als Online? Did you work at a call centre, or was it work from home?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

They actually called me from Superpet and offered more cash. LOL I was also a girl which helped. lol They had a little side section off of their head office. Al would come in regularly and check up on things..


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> They actually called me from Superpet and offered more cash. LOL I was also a girl which helped. lol They had a little side section off of their head office. Al would come in regularly and check up on things..


There's actually a guy named Al? What does he look like? Does he know everything about fish? Does he live in an aquarium? Is his bed an aquarium? Is he God?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

yup, i don't think he knows much about fish really, i think he has lots of interest in race horses because there was lots of pics there of them lol

he's a bigger guy, business man -ish.. usually nice LOL I was always kinda intimidated lol

he had a wall to wall bow front SW aquarium thou.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2010)

Joeee said:


> There's actually a guy named Al? What does he look like? Does he know everything about fish? Does he live in an aquarium? Is his bed an aquarium? Is he God?


ha ha ha.

his name is Alan Saul. I remember when he opened up his first store and would be behind the cash with a cigarette hanging out his mouth.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

h_s said:


> ha ha ha.
> 
> his name is Alan Saul. I remember when he opened up his first store and would be behind the cash with a cigarette hanging out his mouth.


I thought Big Al was the shark with the captain's hat on (their mascot) 

Which is so fake I mean a shark with a captain's hat on? 

Now a laser beam on his head that is totally plausible.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm still shocked there is actually a guy called "Al".


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Good luck for Big Al's... I've been applying for years, and still yet to get in.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Joeee said:


> There's actually a guy named Al? What does he look like? Does he know everything about fish? Does he live in an aquarium? Is his bed an aquarium? Is he God?


A guy?? I thought al was a shark! 









why does my image not show up?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Nah, Al was a dude who is more interested in horses than fish. Sorry, but that's the truth. Owning a fish store is his means to chasing his dream of owning horses. I also recall him making about 6 million a year, not sure if it's just BA alone or BA + horses. I think he has an indoor pond too. Can't remember anymore, there was an article about his life that I read a few years back.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I always thought it was a dolphin.. LOL


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I tried to find the Big Al's wikipedia article but I found out there's a nude bar called Big Al's:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Al's

Also, you should introduce me to this horse-lover, it might be good if I'm trying to get a job there. Lol


----------

